

Show HN: iOS/Android system wide AdBlock and bandwidth saver - bartoszhernas
https://mobileadblock.com

======
amarcus
Wouldn't this mean setting up a VPN on the phone and having all traffic routed
through mobileadblock.com's servers?

In this day and age of NSA, privacy and spying - not sure too many users will
be up for that.

~~~
bartoszhernas
In long term for normal users, when they use public WIFI for example, its
safer because they have to trust one party instead of all users of public
WIFI. If people are willing to use Google Chrome bandwidth savers, this could
work. But you are right, all traffic is routed through mobileadblock servers.

------
drakmail
How it working? Proxy/vpn or mobile app or something else?

~~~
bartoszhernas
You connect to VPN, which sets a system wide proxy, which filters ads and
gzips traffic (compressing images as well)

------
eugene-d
The "contact" link in the footer gives 404.

